
5 Things You Need to Know About Interviewing at a Startup - thegreyhair
http://www.businessinsider.com/5-things-you-need-to-know-about-interviewing-at-a-startup-2013-4
======
DigitalSea
Here is another for the list: the start-up you're being interviewed for might
not exist next week due to the volatility and reliance of start-ups on
investment capital that is becoming increasingly harder to obtain, companies
that rely on third party investment to exist are vulnerable and so are you.

